# Pigs are Flying! The End is Near! Uncle Pete's got a Big Boy darn close to movein'!!!



## trainguru

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLh3l5IvpX5haUFK5n7yqfs2vIoq_wGTVe

Bloody hell; we're screwed! The Big Boy's making a comeback, and we still don't have an NYC Hudson replica! What is wrong with this world??? -  - I'd rather see the 20th Century brought back with one of the 4-8-2 Mohawk's, before this! Why not a Yellowstone, or The A, or 611, Sierra 38, or 4460 and 4449 together? I'm sounding like a fatalist, but with good reason; I want all these other things happen before the Big Boy was revived... - :rippedhand: - What are your thoughts everybody?


----------



## flyboy2610

You still have time. It will be several years before Big Boy steams anywhere under its own power.
Although it will most probably never happen, I'd like to see SP's AC-12 4294 brought back to life.


----------



## trainguru

I'd rather see the last cab-forward in service, than a Big Boy flyboy!


----------



## D&J Railroad

The Cab Forward looks like a steet car.


----------



## Southern

Fire Up 611


----------



## trainguru

The Cab-Forward's no darn streetcar, and amen for 611!


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Guru, I've found the Meme for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ImNvEl2UB0

And then I've got this for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lcwPHuEMuY

Of course, it'll be damned cool to see the 611 fired back up. Then after that, perhaps they can work on the 1218. I'd also love to see the N&W 2156 fired up, along with the SP 4294, and the C&O 1604. As excited as I am to see the Big Boy fired back up (to whomever created that meme, YOU may have been waiting since 1994, but WE have been waiting since 1962!), really, I say the more the merrier. But they'd better not scrap the 3985!

Oh, yeah, and let's steam up the DM&IR 229, as well.


----------



## trainguru

To heck and kingdom come with 4014! The J, 611, and 2156, all need to be in service! Also, build two NYC Hudsons, like they're doing with the LNER B17 "Footballer" locomotives, and give on to the Smithsonian, in exchang for 1401 - the "FDR" locomotive, double head her with her near-sister clone A&WP 290, and then get the Yellowstone, 4460, and the SP's 4-10-2 in service out west! 

"Uncle Pete" versus the "Nazi Southern" (an old nickname for the NS, and with the Hitler Meme Video, I think it's accurate and ironic!). Why don't they bring back 4-8-0's and 4-12-2's back while they're at it!!! This is like Biggie and Tupac, or The USA versus the Communists; stupid and childish, but not at the same time too!


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Oh, relax! lol The 611 and the others will get their fair share of the limelight!

(I assume you meant the 611, 1218, and 2156?)


----------



## trainguru

I'm sorry- I just have this conviction that if a Big Boy was returned to service, then the end of the world was near! -


----------



## Kwikster

fs2k4pilot said:


> Of course, it'll be damned cool to see the 611 fired back up. Then after that, perhaps they can work on the 1218. I'd also love to see the N&W 2156 fired up, along with the SP 4294, and the C&O 1604. As excited as I am to see the Big Boy fired back up (to whomever created that meme, YOU may have been waiting since 1994, but WE have been waiting since 1962!), really, I say the more the merrier. But they'd better not scrap the 3985!
> 
> Oh, yeah, and let's steam up the DM&IR 229, as well.


Now the 1604 I could REALLY get behind, that's another of those massive behemoths that ruled the toughest sections of rail traffic. Had the pleasure to see her sister, the 1601 up close and personal it's massive. She didn't move her wheels turned and the earth rotated below her 





Yup, that's me next to her drivers for a bit of perspective. 

Carl


----------



## trainguru

The Allegheny? That would be a show! Good one Carl. -


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Steam up an Allegheny, a Big Boy, and a Y6. The three biggest of the big. That would be quite a set, wouldn't it?


----------



## NW Class J

Well it would certainly be a show stopper, I would also throw in the 1218.


----------



## parandyb

And meanwhile, the signature locomotive of the standard railroad of the world sits in Scranton, Pa torn apart like the scarecrow in the Wizard of Oz for more than a decade because they can't get enough money to make any significant progress. Jeez, she's just a little Pacific. Maybe when NS is done painting new diesels in the PRR colors they could spare some money to bring back their REAL heritage????


----------

